# a womans view..



## tania_26 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi there everyone... my husband [gaz967] joined the forum this morning and has told me some of his replies, which all sound great. [i want to move this week]
Obviously our two boys alfie 3 and jack 2 are our priority, we need them to be happy. schooling and healthcare is what i'm concerned about most... i realise the spanish schooling system is different from the uk but how easy or likely is it that i can get them into nursery? i also would like it if some of you could suggest some areas for us to look into, as we don't have a clue where to start. Alicante is a massive place... i'd like to be surrounded by people who would be in similar circumstances, [my husband will be at work overseas 2 weeks of the month, so i would love to have people to chat to and who have kids like myself. i'd hate to go over there and dislike it just because i was lonely...
look forward to your responses x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

tania_26 said:


> hi there everyone... my husband [gaz967] joined the forum this morning and has told me some of his replies, which all sound great. [i want to move this week]
> Obviously our two boys alfie 3 and jack 2 are our priority, we need them to be happy. schooling and healthcare is what i'm concerned about most... i realise the spanish schooling system is different from the uk but how easy or likely is it that i can get them into nursery? i also would like it if some of you could suggest some areas for us to look into, as we don't have a clue where to start. Alicante is a massive place... i'd like to be surrounded by people who would be in similar circumstances, [my husband will be at work overseas 2 weeks of the month, so i would love to have people to chat to and who have kids like myself. i'd hate to go over there and dislike it just because i was lonely...
> look forward to your responses x


Hi Tania,

Sorry not able to comment on the actual area you're looking at, but regarding putting your boys into a nursery, once you have your residencia from your ayuntamiento, they usually enter the pre-school at aged 3. Then start primary at age 6. At their ages, please don't be concerned about them entering into a Spanish school - they will pick up the language incredibly easily and will be fluent in no time! (Speaking from experience!!!). In fact, after a short time you'll probably have trouble getting them to speak in English - a bit like our three! - so that'll be your next concern! Hopefully once you've settled on an area, there'll be others on here with knowledge of the area you've chosen and will be able to comment further on perhaps particular schools etc in your area.

Tallulah.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

tania_26 said:


> hi there everyone... my husband [gaz967] joined the forum this morning and has told me some of his replies, which all sound great. [i want to move this week]
> Obviously our two boys alfie 3 and jack 2 are our priority, we need them to be happy. schooling and healthcare is what i'm concerned about most... i realise the spanish schooling system is different from the uk but how easy or likely is it that i can get them into nursery? i also would like it if some of you could suggest some areas for us to look into, as we don't have a clue where to start. Alicante is a massive place... i'd like to be surrounded by people who would be in similar circumstances, [my husband will be at work overseas 2 weeks of the month, so i would love to have people to chat to and who have kids like myself. i'd hate to go over there and dislike it just because i was lonely...
> look forward to your responses x


Hi Tania,

I am on the Costa del Sol so sorry, dont know Alicante but I have a 4 year old who was born here. There are private and state nurseries. The state nurseries usually take them until 3 and some of the private ones take them until 6, but not all as far as I can gather.

It seems to be different in different areas but down here we would have to pay I think between 150-250e per month for state nurseries and 250 - 400 for private. Or it was a few years ago so maybe more.

Down in this part of Spain, most local people usually put their kids into nursery until 3 and then they go to infant school, which as Tallulah said, is usually attached to the primary school.
They are not obliged to go to school before 6 but it can be more difficult to get a place in the state school of your choice if you leave it till then.

I dont know when you are coming over but applications for both state nursery and state schools normally have to be done in March for the following September. But, of course, if the schools or nurseries have places when you arrive you may be able to get them in before. From personal experience though, I think it would be difficult for state nursery, as there is usually a waiting list in most places. For the schools, could also be difficult but it really depends on the individual school. 

Would probably be best to figure out where exactly you want to be by coming out for a holiday first (after mid-September when schools go back), and investigating school situation, visiting them and enquiring about places. Hope this helps.

Caz.


----------



## tania_26 (Aug 5, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> I am on the Costa del Sol so sorry, dont know Alicante but I have a 4 year old who was born here. There are private and state nurseries. The state nurseries usually take them until 3 and some of the private ones take them until 6, but not all as far as I can gather.
> 
> ...


hi caz, thankyou for getting back to me, your advice has been very helpful, and as everyone says the 1st most important thing to do is to decide on a place to move to. then everything hopefully will be a little easier.  

it's all very exciting and although we both have wanted to move abroad for a long time the decision to do it as soon as possible has come about quickly.. we have decided not to mention anything to our family until things are def decided so we haven't got anyone to talk to..... thanks again


----------



## tania_26 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> Sorry not able to comment on the actual area you're looking at, but regarding putting your boys into a nursery, once you have your residencia from your ayuntamiento, they usually enter the pre-school at aged 3. Then start primary at age 6. At their ages, please don't be concerned about them entering into a Spanish school - they will pick up the language incredibly easily and will be fluent in no time! (Speaking from experience!!!). In fact, after a short time you'll probably have trouble getting them to speak in English - a bit like our three! - so that'll be your next concern! Hopefully once you've settled on an area, there'll be others on here with knowledge of the area you've chosen and will be able to comment further on perhaps particular schools etc in your area.
> 
> Tallulah.


hi tallulah. the opportunities available to our boys are endless, and one of them is learning a second language, we will certainly be encouraging it, if get the chance, like i just said to caz, the 1st thing is decide an area and stick with it... take things from there, hopefully it will be alot easier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tania_26 said:


> hi there everyone... my husband [gaz967] joined the forum this morning and has told me some of his replies, which all sound great. [i want to move this week]
> Obviously our two boys alfie 3 and jack 2 are our priority, we need them to be happy. schooling and healthcare is what i'm concerned about most... i realise the spanish schooling system is different from the uk but how easy or likely is it that i can get them into nursery? i also would like it if some of you could suggest some areas for us to look into, as we don't have a clue where to start. Alicante is a massive place... i'd like to be surrounded by people who would be in similar circumstances, [my husband will be at work overseas 2 weeks of the month, so i would love to have people to chat to and who have kids like myself. i'd hate to go over there and dislike it just because i was lonely...
> look forward to your responses x


hi Tania

I think you'll find that all of us who replied to your husband earlier are indeed women!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> hi Tania
> 
> I think you'll find that all of us who replied to your husband earlier are indeed women!


:clap2: and not just women (as if "just" could/should be used as a prefix for women!) but also mothers raising families here in Spain - with children attending schools, be they state or international private schools - so you're bound to receive quite a few opinions....and all of course totally valid!! So ask away - however trivial you think your questions may be.....we've probably all been there at some point! And we're not averse to the odd thread on shopping either, much to the annoyance of the guys here (although we think they secretly enjoy it!!)

Tallulah.x


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Tania

Nice to "see" you on here after meeting Gaz yesterday,

My "babies" are now 24 and 21 and are in the UK so I have nothing to offer on the school advice front Im afraid!

But if you need a "womans" view on other aspects of living here during your fact finding then I´ll certainly do my best to help.

Good luck with it all! 

ps the Women on here are fabulous! so it will be nice to add one more to our ever growing number!

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Women Rule!!!

I have two kids, 12yo and 14yo. We moved here 18 months ago and I put my two into international school, that means we pay and they get an "english curriculum" education taught in English! If mine had been younger, I would have put them into the state system, I've seen many expat child who came over here in their infancy and is now totally fluent and intergrated, but IMO, mine were too old to expect them to change and adapt quickly enough to enable them to gain a good education. That said, they have spanish lessons everyday and I'd say 50% of their class mates are Spanish, and my son is pretty much fluent.

Its not just about education tho, we all want our kids to be happy and have a good life, Spain is a much nicer place to bring kids up, its a relaxed and laid back place and the spanish seem to have more respect for kids and kids over here seem to have more respect too! 

I wish we'd moved here when mine were younger!!

Jo xx




Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Women Rule!!!
> 
> I have two kids, 12yo and 14yo. We moved here 18 months ago and I put my two into international school, that means we pay and they get an "english curriculum" education taught in English! If mine had been younger, I would have put them into the state system, I've seen many expat child who came over here in their infancy and is now totally fluent and intergrated, but IMO, mine were too old to expect them to change and adapt quickly enough to enable them to gain a good education. That said, they have spanish lessons everyday and I'd say 50% of their class mates are Spanish, and my son is pretty much fluent.
> 
> ...


CHUCKY RULE'S AND DON'T U FORGET IT :scared:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> CHUCKY RULE'S AND DON'T U FORGET IT :scared:


Retreat to the mens area JK ..... this is an all female environment!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Retreat to the mens area JK ..... this is an all female environment!!



Men are becoming an endangered species!!!! Be afraid !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Men are becoming an endangered species!!!! Be afraid !!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


On this forum, they definitely are - what's happened to Steve and Xtreme recently? Havent heard a peep out of the two of them for ages. Were they overwhelmed by the love threads dedicated to them, or were they so impressed with themselves after reading them that they eloped together? .:bolt:
I think we should know.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> On this forum, they definitely are - what's happened to Steve and Xtreme recently? Havent heard a peep out of the two of them for ages. Were they overwhelmed by the love threads dedicated to them, or were they so impressed with themselves after reading them that they eloped together? .:bolt:
> I think we should know.


Hiya Caz

I think its the "August" thing! we have missed quite a few regular posters / members in the past week or so .... and Im sure it will remain quietish until we get into September.....

People are either on holiday, have relatives staying with them, kids off school etc etc .... but Im pretty sure the Boys will be back before we know it - and then we will be hoping they will go away again ! lol 

ooh! dont forget though ... we may have lost our usual men for the moment but we have been blessed with the presence of the new guys!

Sue x


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Caz,

When you say Alicante do you refer to the city or the area? I ask becuase I have a suggestion for you, have a look at Altea, it has very good coast road, motorway and rail links and the buses are very regular and very cheap . It also has a lovely old town, beach front and a busy commercial centre, whilst a little further inland you are very soon in the real Spain.

I am certain that there will be schools, hospitals etc in abundence, as it's a very busy Spanish town with a large ex-pat community. You would be able to keep a foot in either camp by very easily 'going Spanish' or mixing with ex-pats, or better still, both at the same time.

I wish you and yours good luck and good fortune.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I totally agree re Spain being a wonderful place to raise kids. Our girls have adapted brilliantly, they're in an international school as the eldest was anxious enough about the move, but they're learning Spanish well and making friends from many different countries. We have no regrets at all (except maybe not doing it years ago). Very best of luck to you!

BDP


----------



## spaceman (Aug 9, 2009)

*the school run*

Ok so i appreciate that this appears to be womens only thread.lol, but i figured what the hell, throw in my 2 cents.......
Now i dont know the full details regarding "the school run" in spain, but the area i live in near gandia, a lot of the ladies with young children curse the school run. Or should i say "school runs". The general gist of the complaints is that they are back and forwards to the school 4 plus times a day.
Now that is as far as i am prepared to go with the details, as i am a man an would undoubtedly get them wrong.
I am sure however now the topic has been raised the lovely ladies of this forum will respond with fuller, nay, accurate details.

spaceman


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spaceman said:


> Ok so i appreciate that this appears to be womens only thread.lol, but i figured what the hell, throw in my 2 cents.......
> Now i dont know the full details regarding "the school run" in spain, but the area i live in near gandia, a lot of the ladies with young children curse the school run. Or should i say "school runs". The general gist of the complaints is that they are back and forwards to the school 4 plus times a day.
> Now that is as far as i am prepared to go with the details, as i am a man an would undoubtedly get them wrong.
> I am sure however now the topic has been raised the lovely ladies of this forum will respond with fuller, nay, accurate details.
> ...


it is 4 times a day if they go home for lunch, rather than stay for comedor

in this & many others, if you live more than 3km from the school there is a free school bus - & free lunch:clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

It is more than four times a day - usually a school in my region (don't know about other regions) has the primary and secondary schools combined - albeit several buildings. The primary finish over an hour earlier than secondary and go to lunch first - then the secondary finish their last lesson and go to lunch. There are two runs of school buses for this in the afternoon - or there are parents who rack up the mileage and do it by car!!

Tally.x


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Indeed when you have children in both primary and secondary school it's a full time job getting them to and from school!! In my case it would have been imposible without the help of my wonderful neighbours when I was working full time. But now they are all in secondary school, we have a great arrangement, she takes them Mondays in the morning, her husband takes them on Thursdays and I take them the rest of the week. And we take it in turns to collect them. 
The best solution is to find someone to share the run and take it in turns.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

anles said:


> Indeed when you have children in both primary and secondary school it's a full time job getting them to and from school!! In my case it would have been imposible without the help of my wonderful neighbours when I was working full time. But now they are all in secondary school, we have a great arrangement, she takes them Mondays in the morning, her husband takes them on Thursdays and I take them the rest of the week. And we take it in turns to collect them.
> The best solution is to find someone to share the run and take it in turns.


Hiya hon!!

It certainly is a juggle. Right now, as our twins are going to be starting ESO and our youngest is going up to quinto curso, we're thinking....hmmm...it might be worth cutting out those extra school runs - letting youngest eat at school and collecting them all at the same time, then twins eating lunch at home....But at present, in our ayuntamiento, if you're living in the concello, your children get to eat at school for free....if you live outside of the concello and your children wish to stay to eat, it's approx 35 euros per month....however, with the recent changes to the Xunta, how long is that going to last??? Not to mention the faffing around over the school books this year - which year you have to pay for, which year is included.....how long will PP last in the Xunta??? I think it will have a huge vote against it from the parents next time - did you see the conditions for those claiming free books??? An absolute disgrace.

Anyway, we'll see how it goes for a month or two, I think...

Love & hugs to you & Norma!!
xxxx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

I know, two of Feijoo's latest brilliant ideas is a proposed reform of the "ley de tierra rústica" which will allow people to build indiscriminately, only to find no doubt when a new government gets in the properties will run the risk of being outlawed and knocked down. One of the good things here in Galicia is the law that stops people building on rustic land. The effort to erradicate the famous "feísmo urbanístico" mostly caused by people who had emigrated to other European countries during the sixties and worked like slaves to save up to return to Galicia and build their dream house. I have nothing against this except the properties built during the late 70s early 80s are completely out of place. And meanwhile thousands of beautiful stone houses have been left to fall down. Now people who want to live here are buying them and lovingly restoring them. And today, in "La Voz" they said the Sergas was going to stop afternoon surgery (something only started a couple of years ago in an effort to reduce the congestion and waiting lists)!! I hate not being able to vote in the Autonomicas.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

Hear hear re school run complications. We are dreading the situation in 2 years time when our eldest moves to the senior school - around 15km away - I think she'll be on the bus then. I think we were lucky that the place we chose to rent ended up pretty near the school, we had looked at a wider radius not prioritising enough... back and forth twice a day is bad enough but then one of them wants to do an after school club, another is going back to a friend's house, there's a birthday party that starts at 5, etc etc etc....

YES its easier to drive longer distances (a 15km school run in Surrey where we previously lived would be a bad joke in the rush hour), but do bear in mind you might get to know that stretch of road quite ridiculously well, unless you get some car-sharing sorted!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenosdiaspet said:


> Hear hear re school run complications. We are dreading the situation in 2 years time when our eldest moves to the senior school - around 15km away - I think she'll be on the bus then. I think we were lucky that the place we chose to rent ended up pretty near the school, we had looked at a wider radius not prioritising enough... back and forth twice a day is bad enough but then one of them wants to do an after school club, another is going back to a friend's house, there's a birthday party that starts at 5, etc etc etc....
> 
> YES its easier to drive longer distances (a 15km school run in Surrey where we previously lived would be a bad joke in the rush hour), but do bear in mind you might get to know that stretch of road quite ridiculously well, unless you get some car-sharing sorted!


Hi, you're Daisy aren't you? I've seen you on here before!!

The difficulty we're also finding here is the level of homework - it completely destroys childhood as we know it! Seriously, we went to a meeting earlier in the year, and the teachers explained that they believed that after a full day it was imperative that a child study for a minimum of three hours.....now where do extra-curricular activities fit around that - or any kind of childhood??? I appreciate the fact that some schools have been found lacking in preparation to the run up to Instituto - but kids are kids - they need to enjoy their childhood, don't they!! 

Tally.x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

anles said:


> I know, two of Feijoo's latest brilliant ideas is a proposed reform of the "ley de tierra rústica" which will allow people to build indiscriminately, only to find no doubt when a new government gets in the properties will run the risk of being outlawed and knocked down. One of the good things here in Galicia is the law that stops people building on rustic land. The effort to erradicate the famous "feísmo urbanístico" mostly caused by people who had emigrated to other European countries during the sixties and worked like slaves to save up to return to Galicia and build their dream house. I have nothing against this except the properties built during the late 70s early 80s are completely out of place. And meanwhile thousands of beautiful stone houses have been left to fall down. Now people who want to live here are buying them and lovingly restoring them. And today, in "La Voz" they said the Sergas was going to stop afternoon surgery (something only started a couple of years ago in an effort to reduce the congestion and waiting lists)!! I hate not being able to vote in the Autonomicas.


Woah there cowgirl!! We're still waiting for the blooming Plan Xeneral to come out - how long has it been now??? Five years???? Build now before they freeze it.....yeah right. Luckily for us...we got in there!

Agreed 100% on the 70's/80's build - especially in zones around here - beautiful villages and towns with a blight on the landscape - mainly a tower block of flats which is completely out of place - and then you have some of the new builds - I swear (and I'm having a bit of a go at OH's cousin who is an architect and favours "modern" - there's a way to do modern I'm afraid. Sticking a bloody disjointed box amidst beautiful stone farmhouses ain't it. And modern - I love modern architecture, but....there's a beauty and simplicity to pure modern architecure that is sorely lacking in the current "lets call it modern and make a few euros" crap out there right now). There appears to be no appreciation of surroundings here and no "try and keep it in the style of the environment" either - therefore you get these eyesores sticking out like a sore thumb.....However Feijoo? Lets see how far it runs down to the local ayuntamientos...
xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It is more than four times a day - usually a school in my region (don't know about other regions) has the primary and secondary schools combined - albeit several buildings. The primary finish over an hour earlier than secondary and go to lunch first - then the secondary finish their last lesson and go to lunch. There are two runs of school buses for this in the afternoon - or there are parents who rack up the mileage and do it by car!!
> 
> Tally.x


I'd forgotten about that!

my elder dd walks to the Instituto & the younger one gets the school bus to her primary school - so I guess we have the best of both worlds

Interesting that the secondary kids have lunch - ours just all come home at 2pmish- the canteen sells great ensaimadas & not much else!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hiya hon!!
> 
> It certainly is a juggle. Right now, as our twins are going to be starting ESO and our youngest is going up to quinto curso, we're thinking....hmmm...it might be worth cutting out those extra school runs - letting youngest eat at school and collecting them all at the same time, then twins eating lunch at home....But at present, in our ayuntamiento, if you're living in the concello, your children get to eat at school for free....if you live outside of the concello and your children wish to stay to eat, it's approx 35 euros per month....however, with the recent changes to the Xunta, how long is that going to last??? Not to mention the faffing around over the school books this year - which year you have to pay for, which year is included.....how long will PP last in the Xunta??? I think it will have a huge vote against it from the parents next time - did you see the conditions for those claiming free books??? An absolute disgrace.
> 
> ...


that's strange - if you live outside 3km here & use the school bus - you get free lunches - but not if you're closer

and lunches here are about 4 euros a day - so more like 80 euros a month!! It is good food though!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Hi, you're Daisy aren't you? I've seen you on here before!!
> 
> The difficulty we're also finding here is the level of homework - it completely destroys childhood as we know it! Seriously, we went to a meeting earlier in the year, and the teachers explained that they believed that after a full day it was imperative that a child study for a minimum of three hours.....now where do extra-curricular activities fit around that - or any kind of childhood??? I appreciate the fact that some schools have been found lacking in preparation to the run up to Instituto - but kids are kids - they need to enjoy their childhood, don't they!!
> 
> Tally.x


they do get a lot of homework, don't they?

and it doesn't seem to be spread through the week - 3 subjects 'for tomorrow'on one night & nothing the next!

what has really p'd me off this year is that dd1 came home from the Instituto with letters from her Castellanoo & German teachers saying that we had to buy a textbook in each subject for them to work on during the hols - obligatorio! to go towrds next years marks!

now I'm all for some homework in the very long hols but that's out of order

in the event none of the 3 book suppliers in our town could get hold of them - & the big one in the next town couldn't either - so there are a lot of worried kids going back to school in a few weeks - they really don't want to start the year with a negativo! It's spoiled the summer for a lot of them.

one of dd1's friends did get hold of the castellano one - they have a 2nd home about 20km away - she tried to do some but said she didnt understand past the first couple of pages............


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> they do get a lot of homework, don't they?
> 
> and it doesn't seem to be spread through the week - 3 subjects 'for tomorrow'on one night & nothing the next!
> 
> ...



It's really tough to see the kids under so much pressure - and not even having the time to go to activities with the homework levels they have. Basically we were informed at a parents meeting that it was a choice - they set them the work, and it was then up to the kids and parents to make sure that they achieve the required levels - of course, being supportive parents we sit down with them and explain things and work with them on it - but it's so unfair that they have little or no time for any other life outside of it. I have to say as a result, we've been quite relaxed with them during the holiday so far - and have set them a couple of hours here and there revising and brushing up on some things they perhaps weren't as competent or comfortable with. I do question sometimes the competence or ability to plan lessons adequately by these "funcionarios" though.....especially when for example they do not take homework home to correct - they do it during the lesson the next day - and then, when it drags on into 3/4 of the lesson, they rush through what's left, leave the remaining lesson's exercises as homework, then add on extra homework ..... and then often a preparation/revision for a "control" as well. It's homework for all the family really. One parent actually stated at the last meeting that his social life had been totally screwed up by this strategy - supposedly brought on to bring the kids up to scratch pre-ESO and pre-Instituto. He was clearly told by the teachers that the workload was a clear choice and left no illusions that it would not be their headache if the kids screw up. Very different stance to the UK's OFSTED reporting where if a school isn't performing, they tend to not blame the kids or the parents, but question the teaching staff. I wonder if behind this effort by the teachers there isn't in fact an ass kicking to them by the education authorities???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's really tough to see the kids under so much pressure - and not even having the time to go to activities with the homework levels they have. Basically we were informed at a parents meeting that it was a choice - they set them the work, and it was then up to the kids and parents to make sure that they achieve the required levels - of course, being supportive parents we sit down with them and explain things and work with them on it - but it's so unfair that they have little or no time for any other life outside of it. I have to say as a result, we've been quite relaxed with them during the holiday so far - and have set them a couple of hours here and there revising and brushing up on some things they perhaps weren't as competent or comfortable with. I do question sometimes the competence or ability to plan lessons adequately by these "funcionarios" though.....especially when for example they do not take homework home to correct - they do it during the lesson the next day - and then, when it drags on into 3/4 of the lesson, they rush through what's left, leave the remaining lesson's exercises as homework, then add on extra homework ..... and then often a preparation/revision for a "control" as well. It's homework for all the family really. One parent actually stated at the last meeting that his social life had been totally screwed up by this strategy - supposedly brought on to bring the kids up to scratch pre-ESO and pre-Instituto. He was clearly told by the teachers that the workload was a clear choice and left no illusions that it would not be their headache if the kids screw up. Very different stance to the UK's OFSTED reporting where if a school isn't performing, they tend to not blame the kids or the parents, but question the teaching staff. I wonder if behind this effort by the teachers there isn't in fact an ass kicking to them by the education authorities???


I don't like this marking in class either - I do wonder when they actually teach

my younger dd's teacher the past couple of years doesn't do that much - he will take stuff home to mark it so she & the rest of the class have actually got through all the work!

the previous year I think they only completed about 2/3 of each book! We're just praying that Francesc stays with them for two more years!

in the Instituto it seems some of the teachers mark in class & some don't - luckily dd1 is a quick study & it makes little difference to her


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Schools in spain*



xabiachica said:


> I don't like this marking in class either - I do wonder when they actually teach
> 
> my younger dd's teacher the past couple of years doesn't do that much - he will take stuff home to mark it so she & the rest of the class have actually got through all the work!
> 
> ...


The Spanish education system is far from perfect, that much is clear. Firstly the process of becoming a teacher is all screwed up. 

*The story of a FP teacher*.

To become a teacher you have to pass an exam (as do all government workers), but this exam tests you on the knowledge of the subject you are to teach. At no time are you given instruction on how to teach a class neither do you get observed teaching at any point in your CAREER!! I find that mind boggling. Then places are distributed according to the amount of points you rack up, so there's no interview, no seeing if your speciality or personality fits in with the school, or where you live. It's - #37 - Villarejo. Don't like it? Lose your place in the list , sucker...
How do I know? My husband teaches in Formación Profesional. He's been given his place for next year - a 2.5 journey each way each day. OK, you might say, but we know there is a place an hours journey away, but he hasn't been given that. Even stranger is, that WAS his place last year.

He's been trying to get a permanent place for about 10 years. He's never been out of work, suggesting that the need is there, but he's never been given a permanent place. So, every year or 2 years he and everybody else who is an interino (not permanent) get moved around.

I just don't know how there are any motivated teachers out there. They are treated like **++!¡!!*

(Needed to let off some steam about that!!)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Spanish education system is far from perfect, that much is clear. Firstly the process of becoming a teacher is all screwed up.
> 
> *The story of a FP teacher*.
> 
> ...


Wow. That is bizarre. But after 2 years working in the same place, why arent they obliged to make him permanent, as they do with other contracts? Or do they have to do more exams to be permanent? 

My son's teacher this year, who is a great teacher, last year taught my friend's son who is in a different school. She said in June that she didnt know where she was going to be placed this year. You would think that they would want teachers to stay in one place, simply for the sake of continuity for the children and the school.

As for classroom observations, I dont think they are that common in the private schools either, well not the Spanish ones, i would imagine the international ones would be different. From what I can tell there is not much going on with professional development either. 

I used to work for a further education college in the UK and we had at least 1 classroom observation per term and were always encouraged to go on short courses or do further study to improve our teaching. 

The state system here seems quite antiquated in some ways.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Wow. That is bizarre. But after 2 years working in the same place, why arent they obliged to make him permanent, as they do with other contracts? Or do they have to do more exams to be permanent?
> 
> My son's teacher this year, who is a great teacher, last year taught my friend's son who is in a different school. She said in June that she didnt know where she was going to be placed this year. You would think that they would want teachers to stay in one place, simply for the sake of continuity for the children and the school.
> 
> ...


Just a quick reply because we're off topic here but a lot of it of course has to do with money. I'm not sure exactly how because Alejandro is paid every year up to Sept 15th, but I suppose it would be more if he was on a permanent contract. We've been doing this for 10 years now. In his subject there are "oposiciones " about every 2 years. Hundreds of people compete for 10 or less places. He's usually in the top 4 after spending the whole year cramming in stuff that when you're teaching you just open the book up and there it is. Meanwhile, as I said, no one's paying attention to _how _you teach.
The worst for us is the working out just how he's going to get to each place on public transport. We have a car, but I use it. This year if he ends up going to the town he's been designated we'll probably have to buy another car. Before you ask, no, it isn't worth it, but you can't refuse your placing otherwise you're out of the loop.
Somebody somewhere is supposed to be keeping an eye on the level of education kids are receiving in this country, but I can't see who ???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Spanish education system is far from perfect, that much is clear. Firstly the process of becoming a teacher is all screwed up.
> 
> *The story of a FP teacher*.
> 
> ...


Sorry, should make that clear it's a 2.5 *hour *journey, not km !!


----------

